# Winter Morning in the Santa Cruz Mountains



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

A winter morning in the Santa Cruz Mountains...

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157611256543595/










Why high performance summer tires don't work in cold and snowy conditions. Two Mercedes-Benz and one BMW unable to navigate the driveway at David Bruce Winery in one inch of snow. I'm sure the BMW would have made it if those two Benz's weren't in the way! 










View from my home as the sun comes up.










Fun at the Skyline Blvd/Route 9 Vista Point










The Ultimate Convertible! Fun in all kids of weather! San Lorenzo Valley from Route 9 Vista Point


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

jvr826 said:


> View from my home as the sun comes up.


Awesome view from the house!


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

chicagofan00 said:


> Awesome view from the house!


Thanks! The view was a very big part of why I bought this place.


----------



## mlambert831 (Oct 4, 2008)

any chance you have a high rez copy of that view?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

jvr826 said:


> Thanks! The view was a very big part of why I bought this place.


I don't blame you. I probably would have instantly wanted the house too if I stepped in and saw a view like that!


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

Beautiful pics :beerchug:

I might bring my puppies up there Sunday


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

mlambert831 said:


> any chance you have a high rez copy of that view?


Sure, hit the flickr link and u can download 1600x1200 of all the pics. If you want larger let me know.



chicagofan00 said:


> I don't blame you. I probably would have instantly wanted the house too if I stepped in and saw a view like that!


That's pretty much how it went alright.


----------

